

How the iPad Gets the Web Completely Wrong - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/designandtech/2010/03/11/how-the-ipad-gets-the-web-wrong/

======
gr366
I think it's a stretch to say that the iPad gets the web completely wrong. The
author complains about the lack of draggable windows on the iPad, but what is
one of the best advancements in browsers in recent years? _Tabbed browsing_ ,
specifically so you don't have so many windows floating around.

Also, she seems set on imposing her idea of the interrupt-driven experience of
a traditional computer(instant messaging, etc.) in dismissing the iPad without
considering that Apple may include background tasks in a future version of the
iPhone OS — or that maybe an interface that promotes _focusing_ on a single
task at one time could be beneficial to the user.

She complains she hasn't done much web browsing on her iPhone, only when she
specifically needs information. What exactly is wrong with that?

